# Help with anxiety



## 14192 (Jan 16, 2006)

Hello. I'm new and I was wondering if anyone could maybe give me any advice on the anxiety that I have. I really want to try and go to a doctor for it but I don't know which would help it. Here's a little about it. It may sound a little weird but I also tend to get a little panicky when I'm outside and there's nowhere where I can go inside (Home, buildings, ect..). If I'm stuck outside for long enough then I'll get a panic attack and that has happened a few times. I lose my breath and I feel like I can't breathe right. Even when I'm just out for a little bit and it's windy, I'll lose my breath a little. My anxiety has to to with wind and being outside. It could be even when I'm inside too. If there is wind blowing at me and I feel as if I can get away from it, that's when I start getting panicky and start losing my breath a little. I don't know how I developed this but I do know that it must have started when I was in 6th grade.Hopefully everyone can get a little understanding of it. I find it hard to do a lot of things because of it and it's pretty much ruining my life.


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

hello and welcome snowkitten


----------



## 20358 (Nov 14, 2005)

I understand where you're coming from and I feel for you. Definitely try and find someone to help you out with the anxiety. You would definitely benefit from a therapist who specializes in anxiety. They can help you work through the issue you have with the wind. My big issue is with germs and food. I'll freak if I think I'm about to eat something spoiled. I am anal about experation dates. Hang in there. There is help out there for you.


----------



## 13827 (Jan 8, 2006)

SnowKitten-I also was just in the same place as you with Anxiety. Wasnt sure what to do, scared of going to the Dr that she might tell me Im crazy. Well finally I got tired enough of feeling out of control and went. I am seeing a wonderful Psychotherapist *Hyno*. She talked to me, explained that was I was going through wasnt at all what I thought. I told her my fears of the meds and the stories I heard. To make a long story short- I went through a total Midlife crisis *Today is my







and Im 35* and it was my bodies way of saying goodbye to the past I needed to close the door on and more forward. I am on Wellbutrin XL and Lorazepam *as needed*. I feel like my old self again and I have just been on meds for a few days. Tonight Im going to try to sleep without any *medication* help. So please... try not to stress to much and go talk to someone. It is all worth it. You can take control over this like I. I wish you all the luck I can. and hey **SMILE**


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

Your anxiety may have a touch of OCD too. I've always been a little on the OCD side (hidden of course) but when I stopped drinking, my anxiety level went to a 20 on a 1-10 scale. Welbutrin was a life saver. I was on it for about a year and a half. See a doctor, many of the SSRIs may help.


----------



## 14192 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thank you for replying everyone! ZigZag - Could you maybe tell me how my anxiety has a touch of OCD in it? Just curious.







I did go to a doctor and told her about it a while back maybe a few years and she told me I probably had asthma and she even gave me an inhaler (Which didn't do anything). I know for sure that I don't have asthma. Before was maybe a little too early to see a doctor because I'm not sure if I explained it enough or right. I'm trying to get my mom to make an appointment but it seems that she always keeps wanting to put it off. (I went there before, not enough money..)


----------



## 13853 (May 2, 2005)

> quote:Originally posted by SnowKitten:Thank you for replying everyone! ZigZag - Could you maybe tell me how my anxiety has a touch of OCD in it? Just curious.


Having to get away from the wind when you feel it blowing. It may or may not be an obsession, just a thought. If you have asthma then there's a reason you want to get away. If it's a mental reason then that might be different. Kind of like when I grab some pretzels out of a bag to snack...there has to be an even number of them.


----------



## 14192 (Jan 16, 2006)

Ah, I see. I think it is more of a mental problem. When I went to Egypt last year, there was this one time where I was walking outside around the pyramids. It was extremely windy there at the time but I wasn't really having a problem being outside. It might have been because if I felt that I needed too, I could just go back into the car that we drove in to get there which was around a small parking lot near the pyramids. Or it could have been because the wind was very constant. It wasn't like gusts or like the wind being calm one minute then blowing a big gust of wind. I think it really has to do with if I know there's a place near me that I can get into easily, I won't have much of a problem, but if something kind of stops me from doing that then I'll have a problem.


----------



## 21711 (Jan 30, 2006)

Hi SnowKitten , Those sound like classic anxiety/panic symptoms - reminds me so much of my own experience. I work for a company as s/w developer.Needless to tell,it is a very demanding job .. always keeps me on my toes.Once my boss gave a deadline which was difficult to meet.Just one day before,I was so fearful that I did not go to office. But,at home , I was feeling more restless.So,finally,I decided to go to office in second half.And my goodness .. my boss had extended the deadline and I was beating my head. Don't worry - this is a very common affliction and there's a lot of info out there for you. I used a technique offered by SelfTherapy.org that was simple yet wonderfully effective for me - changed my life. But that's just one approach. In many cases just plain simple exercise can release a lot of the built up energy that transforms into anxiety. Good luck!


----------



## 14192 (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks everyone. I still need to go to someplace to see if I can get help for this. By the way, I also get a little panicky when there are storms and I seem to fell like I'm "trapped" if that makes any sense. Does anyone know what I mean?


----------



## 17176 (Mar 31, 2005)

Hello binod and snowkitten







welcome


----------

